# hermanns accidental breeding indoors.



## 4theloveofchelonians (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a buddy I got into loving tortoises so he bought 3 hermanns 1male 2 female. He decided he did not want to hibernate them so I gave him two tortoise tables I had made a while back so he could keep the male away from the females during the winter. Unfortunately he decided to put them all in one because he says they are too big for his house. The male has mated a few time with each female. I have only bread hermanns outside in spring and Im worried that the females may become egg bound. what would be the best way to get them to lay?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2013)

If they can't find a suitable (suitable to the female herself) spot to dig a nest, you're correct, she might become egg bound.

I've seen some people cut out the bottom at one end of their tort table and interset some sort of receptacle for dirt where the tortoise can dig a nest. But it's a crap shoot, as she might not like the spot where you made the dirt available to her.


----------



## 4theloveofchelonians (Oct 1, 2013)

Im thinking of making another table thats deeper than normal ill say maybe 3 feet and filling it, with the soil/sand mix I use outside, half way at the 1 1/2 mark just in case. Do you thing that would be suitable? Ive also read that if I put one in a large plastic storage tube in a dark room with a heat light at one end it will prompt her to lay. Is there any validity to that?


----------



## thatguy (Oct 8, 2013)

This might help. I've used the method they talk about under captive nesting conditions and it sounds like what your talking about.
http://www.thetortoiseshop.com/tortoise-breeding-incubation. best of luck


----------



## thatguy (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.thetortoiseshop.com/tortoise-breeding-incubation


----------



## 4theloveofchelonians (Oct 8, 2013)

Thats actually where I read the info from but I cant find that same info anywhere elts so I cant confirm it. Have you ever used that method? we only have about a 2 to 3 weeks till I start really worrying.


----------



## thatguy (Oct 8, 2013)

yea used it with russians some time ago and thats the plan I have for my hermann they are due to lay in a few weeks as well. I dont know for sure the reason but I assume its because once the soil is right she just needs to feel secure and giving her that quit inclosed area makes her feel that way.


----------

